# Photo of the Month Winner January 2013 - RobN185



## Overread (Mar 1, 2013)

The first congratulations of the new year go to RobN185 and his photo "The Ghosts of La Chatre"


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 1, 2013)

Really liked that shot
Congratulations!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicely done Rob,

Congrats!


----------



## Mully (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations ..very nice ....the women in the foreground looks like ​she saw a ghost .....cool


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done Rob, brilliant photo


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice win!  You had my vote


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## RobN185 (Mar 2, 2013)

Many thanks everyone, especially Bitter Jeweler for the original nomination! 
CHEERS!!!


----------



## CallibCarver (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations.
I love this shot, and it looks great in B&W.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 11, 2013)

One of my favorites.  Congrats!


----------



## luongvuptit (Jun 23, 2013)

do you think have ghost on life?


----------



## SmilingTears (Jun 4, 2014)

congratulations RobN185! The Ghosts of La Chatre is very nice picture!


----------

